
Most Popular Desktop IDEs and Code Editors (2014) - DiabloD3
https://blog.codeanywhere.com/most-popular-ides-code-editors/
======
DiabloD3
I find it surprising that so few people use Visual Studio. Maybe it's because
this article is 2 years old, but I thought C# had a lot of uptake as an
enterprise language?

~~~
detaro
How many c#/Enterprise developers are going to use a Cloud IDE like this? They
asked their own users, which probably skew in a variety of ways.

